# moult assistance



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

My Chinese fell during his last moult. I thought the photos were cool. He had a difficult recovery but he's very well now.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad you didn't lose him.


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 31, 2007)

Glad nothing bad happened. One of my Nigerians moulted today. It's missing more of it's leg now, ony very slightly larger.


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2007)

How did his wings turn out?


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 31, 2007)

i need a male


----------



## Sparky (Aug 31, 2007)

me too


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 31, 2007)

LOL right after i posted my friend called and said his dad caught a mantis!!! It was a male and i just picked him up from his house!!! Now the trick is mating. :roll: I'm a noob at mating mantids i only have mated 1 pair of chinese :roll:


----------



## Precious (Aug 31, 2007)

> How did his wings turn out?


Wings went badly. They expanded and dried, but poorly. I read that it could be a humidity thing. They impeded his movement so I snipped them, with his consent :wink: . He looks like a train wreck but eats well and travels all over a big terrarium. I'm disappointed for him, but I guess that's silly.


----------

